# تعاون جميع المهندسين والعاملين في الصناعة النفطية



## pet . engineer (11 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
 من الأقسام المهمة جدا في الصناعة النفطية قسم جس الآبار well logging ومن اجل أن يكون العاملين في هذا المجال ملمين به بشكل دقيق لما له الأهمية حيث معظم نتائجه تذهب إلى اختصاصات أخرى مهمة ومؤثرة في الصناعة النفطية لذلك اقترح مايلي :-
أي شخص يعمل في مجال الحقول يخبرنا فائدة well logging وفي مجال اختصاصه مثلا الجيولوجي يخبرنا ما هي فائدة الجس بالنسبة له كما في عمل المضاهاة وغيرها وكذلك يخبرنا مهندس الحفر فائدة الجس بالنسبة له كما في مراقبة التسميت من خلال مجس CBL/ VDL وغيرها من الفوائد ويخبرنا مهندس الإنتاج فائدة مجس PLT ومهندس المكامن فائدة الجس بالنسبة له من خلال حساب التشبعات النفطية والمائية . 
والذي يعمل في شركات الجس المقاولة وهو OPERATOR يخبرنا عن كيفية عمل (TRUCK AND TOOLS) وعمل المعايرة وأنواع الأجهزة المستخدمة أما الذي يملك خبرة في مجال تحليل تسجيلات الآبار فيخبرنا عن أنواع البرامج المستخدمة في التحليلات وأية معلومات أخرى .
أما الذي يعمل ممثل لدى الشركات المالكة للبئر وهو wittness فيخبرنا عن طبية عمله وكيفية ضبط التسجيل 
وكيفية حساب كلف الجس . 
وكل شخص لدية مصدر أو موقع له علاقة في موضوعنا هذا يخبرنا به .

 ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (21 مارس 2009)

عاشت ايدك علاوي
ان شاء الله الجاية بحث


----------



## فيصل الطائي (22 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز علي اسمح لي ان اقول ان لل well logging موضوع مثبت و واسع في هذا الموقع و فيه الكثير من الملفات ام ان يتكلم كل شخص عن عمله المرتبط في ال well logging طبعا هذا شيء رائع و حلو.
بلنسبة لل witness فأن اهم شي هو ان يفهم ما يعمل اي ان الوتنس يجب ان يكون ايضا عارف بالجس من الناحيه العلمية و الا فأن هناك الكثير من (الكلاوات) راح تعبر عليه.
انا ك witness نقوم بأعمال cased hole log و تتضمن CBL, CCL-GR و كذلك اجراء اعمال التثقيب.
بالنسبه لضبط العمق يكون عن طريق تسجيل قديم اجري للبئر قبل التبطين OPEN HOLE LOG و تكون الكاما ري هي المجس المستخدم لضبط العمق و كذلك ال CASING COLLARS في التسجيلات المأخوذة لل CASED HOLEو يسمى ضبط العمق DEPTH MATCHING وهو مهم جدا في الكثير من العمليات منها التثقيب حيث ان اهم شي فيه هو ان تقف حاملة الاطلاقات عند العمق المحدد من قبل المكامن لغرض تثقيب المنطقة ذات المواصفات (المرغوب فيها) و الكلام كثير. لاكني اكرر ان موقع هذا الموضوع هو في الموضوع المثبت بعنوان WELL LOGGING و السلام.​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (22 مارس 2009)

_هلو استاذ عمر مشتاقين نورت المنتدى (شغلتك ما ناسيهة انشاء لله اكملهة)_


----------

